# Christmas Mystery Package



## dskina

I'll try my luck, thanks









also, I want a pony!


----------



## Ducky

I'm in







That's a nice thing to do, on some forums I participate in they do a secret santa thing every year.


----------



## Retrospekt

I'm in.

I would like a junker car, or a motorcycle. That ain't happenin though.


----------



## Mikecdm

Santa Clause, I want a new 24" monitor, but a mystery bag worth $60 would be nice too.


----------



## TEntel

I'm in!

What do I want...?

Hmmm...
good question.


----------



## l4n b0y

im in..









edit, i would love to have a another 4870, to tri fire.


----------



## nitrousflash

Dear Santa, I want it all.


----------



## ShazBo

I'm in, thanks







.

I hope Santa brings me a laptop.


----------



## caraboose

Defiantly count me in.
Great job on keeping up the Christmas spirit.









For Christmas I'd really like a car or maybe some money to continue my flight lessons. But none of that's happenin'.
Edit: Also a new cpu, my E8400 is on it's last legs I think sadly


----------



## ipod4ever

Im in thxx


----------



## halifax1

Count me in. Maybe I can use the gift to possibly help fix up my Dad's computer!


----------



## brown bird

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


Santa Clause, I want a new 24" monitor, but a mystery bag worth $60 would be nice too.


At least $60, could be a lot more hehe.


----------



## sabermetrics

I'm in as well... wishing for a netbook this year... my macbook just died two weeks ago

btw, what about shipping? any mention of that?


----------



## bobfig

im in 
1. bobfig


----------



## smoke12291

I'll jump in on this.

I just want a >4gb memory card for my phone


----------



## grimcreeper

i'm in









i want a shoebox full of $50's


----------



## Infinitegrim

count me in, thansk for the offer!

For christmas i want a new xbox because my old one is dieing. Also left 4 dead. And more memory


----------



## Sonic

In.

For Christmas I want a 24" monitor.


----------



## AIpha

That's a really great idea! For xmas I want a new AM2+ motherboard or some 2x2gb DDR2-800 RAM.


----------



## venom55520

i'm in, thanks for putting something like this up.
i really could use a pair of 2x2gb pc6400 or above quality RAM


----------



## brown bird

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


I'm in as well... wishing for a netbook this year... my macbook just died two weeks ago

btw, what about shipping? any mention of that?


Santa doesn't charge for shipping


----------



## justarealguy

Core i7 3GB DDR3 and a suitable mobo.

Also another GTX260 (or hey, GTX280 works).


----------



## wire

I'm in.

For Christmas I want a Deathadder.


----------



## XXUNKNOWNXX

I'm in.

And from Santy Clause I would like a 2gb stick of ram, arctic freezer 64, and some pc fans


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Hey santa, i'm in
















I'd like 2x2GB G.Skill DDR2 800 RAM and a headset


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Well Santy... Colin wants something free that worth about $60.00










Im in


----------



## [Yar!] faCe

put me in


----------



## Nelson2011

Im in


----------



## JEK3

In.

I want full access to randomized.com's source code...


----------



## spartacus

Dear Santy Claus,

I have been a good guy this year. I would like the following:

Core i7 (take your pick)
X58 mobo
DDR3 - 6GB+
or whatever else is expensive at newegg that I can't afford.

I'm in please! Thanks for an AWESOME freebie!


----------



## Karasu

I'm in. Hmm, for christmas I'd really like Fable 2, Last Remnant, and my dad may get me a few parts for my rig(see sig rig, i only have the mobo and case so far xD), also I'd like to see my relatives again this year for christmas, which may be quite doubtful for once though, as they tend to give lots of $ which i would of course put towards my first build here.
Fingers crossed for my christmas wishes to come true! xD

oh and to Santa.... whyyyyy did you have to eat more cookies then we put out for you? You sly dog, you!


----------



## tsn_

In.


----------



## AlphaMackVega

Count me in.
I would like a TRUE


----------



## bremaine

I'm in.

I would like easy finals for Christmas this year


----------



## Subayai

I'm in as well, and 60 dollars of a goodie bag up, considering I'm doing my i7 setup rightnow, anything would be great to help (especially considering I've fallen in love with a $$300 case







)


----------



## KipH

I am out. I am in Taiwan and have no $ in Paypal to pay shipping







Unless you can ship it but I would not expect you too.

For Xmas I want water cooling and will get it because I buy it and the wife give it to me.









23 posts from when I started typing till I hit send !! Good thread!!!!


----------



## noahmateen1234

count me in

i wished for a plane ticket back to MN to visit my friends and I got it already







so my parents bought me happiness(yes it is possible) for christmas. but this would be nice to get, cuz when I come back I would have a present to open.


----------



## h33b

I'm in

And from Santa, I would like peace and good will.

Since my request isn't about me, that means I get more right? lol.

Actually, I'll be 21, so send me your booze and hang over cures please!


----------



## bosoxdanc

I want you.


----------



## startekee

I'm in


----------



## McStuff

I'm in, I love mysteries.

And I want a bass and amp from Santy Claus.


----------



## Commended

I want from santa to bring me more computer parts >.>


----------



## Clinic

What I want for christmas: Infiniti G37S 6MT.

Any chances of that in the box?

...no?

Well I'm always open to PC goodies.!


----------



## noob eater4726

Cool. Thanks for doing this!
















I want my Asus Rampage Formula to work. :|


----------



## 0rion

Cool deal, count me in!


----------



## BLKKROW

Im in

And looking for money to serve an LDS mission


----------



## xlastshotx

Count me in! If I won this it would be like a Christmas and birthday mystery package since my birthday is on the 23rd







!

Hmm I want a new kitten for Christmas, because the one I have rite now is crappy and I will just send it to the pound.

...jk of course (about the kittens not my entry







) I love my kitten


----------



## Deism

Really awesome giveaway. Count me in, can't hurt to try right?









This Christmas I can't say I want anything, i've really been spoiling myself lately. What I would like is to make everyone else happy (Friends, Family.) so i'm putting my effort into that rather than asking for much.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

haha this is awesome. im in


----------



## zacbrain

awww i love christmas.

im in. thanke brown bird.


----------



## Mr. Mojo

Sign me up









Wanting a 4870 for xmas, will probably get a new case instead, happy either way since I'll get the 4870 with my tax return.


----------



## rsfkevski

I'd like to be counted in. I need a quad core, but I don't think that will be in your mystery bag. MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## FieryCoD

I'm in.

If I will, I will obviously post what this package contains! Thanks for the freebie!


----------



## Turnoz

In!

wouldn't mind a junker car, a q6600 and decent cooling, or a better gfx card


----------



## Ike

Im in. 
I want a new mobo to replace this crap ecs one that won't OC worth crap. Will i get one, we'll wait and see. only christmas will tell.
This is awesome by the way, good freebie.

And my second favorite thing about this, is how there are 6 pages of posts in a half hour!


----------



## DaMirrorLink

I'm in too

And I need a new mobo and would love CoD4, but with my luck I won't win


----------



## 003

Well, why not.

What do I want? A 5870 or GTX350... will be waiting









EDIT:

please don't count me in actually. I have too much stuff laying around


----------



## Hyrox

Cool idea!

I'm actually looking forward to some new electronic accessories so I can start collecting things I'd like to bring to college next year!

<3goodiebags.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Swazi88

yay count me ins.

*sits on santas' lap*

*soft voice*

I would like some new ddr2 ram santy.. ive been a good boy and i am nice to everyone on overclock.net.


----------



## Filip_the_crusader

I already got myself a christmas present. Grado sr80 headphones and there fantastic.

from santa (aka my parents) i would very much like a desk and some z-2300 speakers for my room


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

i am IN 
i hope Santa Brings a 5.4 sexy blonde in just a Bow!


----------



## Silver_WRX02

I'm in.

I would love to have a Logitech G15 for Christmas, but a Mystery package would be nice too.


----------



## tindolos

I would like a train for christmas.









Or a mystery package!


----------



## hiiyah777

Add me to the list.

I want an 8800GT!!!!


----------



## LegendaryC

For Lack of a better word: In!

I want a new GPU, CPU, and a new Case. Though I know I won't be getting any of those for Christmas.


----------



## mr. biggums

sweet count me in







and HoHoHo


----------



## Papa.Smurf

count me in Santa!

id like a new gaming mouse!


----------



## zu903

im in 
i would like some more harddrive space


----------



## logan

This is amazing... thank you so much for this. I wish I was in a position to do this as well... and who knows, maybe I'll manage to scrape something else together.

I would love a GPU cooler for my slightly noisy XFX 9800GT, a power button (dont laugh, just look at my sig rig and you'll understand) and maybe a new SATA HDD? (just like real christmas, you have to throw out alot of options, so you're still surprised).

Thanks again.


----------



## zomgiwin

i'd love for santa to bring me a nice SATA optical drive








or, a dremel for awesome casemods
or a mx518 or something of the sorts
or like a saitek eclipse keyboard or something lol
or like a nice VGA cooler so i can VMOD my 9600
or another 9600 lol
mi loev santa long time

enough rambling on, +rep to you kind sir!


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

count me in..........and since i just got laid off







, all i want for christmas is to find a new job since im a hard working dad who wants to make christmas nice for his 18month old girl.


----------



## OJX

I want some socks
and some coal
but I'm not sure if ive been good enough


----------



## A Russian :D

I'm in if its alright


----------



## SmasherBasher

Is it OK to wish for a life?
I'm in.


----------



## Solertia

Count me in, Santa


----------



## bluedevil

PRESENT!

I am so IN!







You are so generous!


----------



## Captain Han

im in

i bet it's a $61 certificate of lap dance, and 2 free cones from macdonals, expires december 31st 2008, and a used AA battery


----------



## SmasherBasher

^ mmm ice cream.


----------



## ReoEagle

Yay. I is in


----------



## chronostorm

I'm in ^_^

for Christmas, I wish for a new monitor, cuz the one I have right now just had its HDMI port fried :[


----------



## jacksknight

Sweet count me in! Santa is a good man i trust his judgment as to what he wants to send me ;-)


----------



## TestECull

Ooo, christmas freeb. Nice.

:\\ I'd love to do a charity S939 build for a 12 year old cousin of mine...I already have a proc.


----------



## noldevin

I'd like to be in please








What I'd REALLY like Santa to bring is a Q9550 or GTX 260+
Or another gskill ddr2 1000 kit

OR for my mom's computer some decent ddr ram or an agp video card better than a 6800gt


----------



## dr0matik

Ill try my luck, im in.


----------



## WannaBeNoob

Hey Santa! It's WannaBeNoob. I want a Nice 1680 Monitor for Christmas!


----------



## stumped

i'll try. From Santa, i want a pony, a dolly...... oh and a pony....


----------



## JoeUbi

JoeUbi is in.


----------



## TripleC

I would love to have GTA4 PC version (sniff sniff)

"preparing online cookie and milk"


----------



## BiG O

Count me in. I'm looking for water cooling parts this year, and a new phone.


----------



## v3n0m

In ftw


----------



## TheCh3F

Cool freebie. Count me in.

And I would just like to still be employed when Santa rolls through.


----------



## STN71190

Count me in, I wanted a Core i7 upgrade for Christmas but a mystery bag from a very generous, good spirited OCN member is much better.


----------



## OverclockTheStock

I'm in.


----------



## 21276

count me in

Dear Santa:

I want lego!







- though a mystery box does sound sweet..


----------



## JTD92

Count me in.


----------



## Swifty

I'm in!
What do i want?... Maybe Little Big Planet for family and friends to play


----------



## Fossil

Hmm... what could I use for x-mas... I wouldn't mind the Crysis duo. Still would like to play it.


----------



## KoolMan

thanks for not making it a list
one of the things that i want is to make me self a new gaming rig


----------



## Whodie

Santa...I want a three day binge in Osaka...but the Christmass mystery package would be close second!


----------



## Bunnywinkles

i want money so that i can try out the Phenom IIs in jan/feb


----------



## zorpnic

I'm in.

For Christmas, I want stability and sensibility in my family. Other than that, maybe a new game for my PS3.


----------



## huntman21014

Huntman21014

I am in, hoping for a CPU cooler this year so I can replace my stock one


----------



## XFreeRollerX

I want santa to bring me a winning lottery ticket so I can retire at 19 and ditch college and keep my part time job that I absolutely love









Im in


----------



## Spart

Meh why not?

I want to finish my case and get my WC as a gift to myself.


----------



## Puscifer

Count me in! I want a PS3 or a Wii but I already know that's not happening. A mystery box is almost as good though!


----------



## version2

This is very nice of you. Count me in!

This winter holiday, I thinking of an [external] hard drive to back up my school, programming, and other work. Or some parts to replace my secondary desktop... lugging my primary desktop 250 miles is a bit much.


----------



## Est.1885

This is very generous of you. I do not want in I just wanted to say that.

I do want for christmas however. Well theres nothing really I want. I guess Gears of war 2 I wan't and The Orange Box. Since I've never got to play it.


----------



## Enjoi

I wants in, thanks for the freebie.

for christmas i want my sanity back 0_0


----------



## Hailscott

Sweet, Santa Rules!! I'm in.


----------



## theemonopolyguy

I'm in! Awesome idea dude.
Man I want Santa to pay the rest of my tuition. Or maybe buy me a 1970 roadrunner with a nice 427 and a 6 speed manual


----------



## ChrisB17

ChrisB17.

I want tools this year. So I can start case modding.


----------



## arekieh

wow, thanks alot for your generosity,
im in
arekieh


----------



## loony

im in. Cept im in australia that okay?

I just want a functioning computer for christmas lol, im sick of it stuffing up on me.


----------



## clbkdaz

Oh...I'm in.

And all I really want for Christmas is an official Red Ryder carbine-action 200-shot range model air rifle with a compass in the stock.


----------



## Antolen

count me in. This Christmas i am more of a giver than receiver


----------



## Mygaffer

Thank you for this gift,
I wish to receive it,
So I'll tell you what I want,
In a nice 12 point font,

I'd like some Core i7,
That would send me strainght to Heaven,
And a nice LN2 Bong,
Breaking World OC records all night long!

But now my post must end,
I hope you liked it friend,
So, Please send gifts to MEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## nbrider88

Thanks for the chance to win !
I would like some gift cards to go shopping with. I'd like to pick up some nice suits/daily clothes this christmas


----------



## shnoops

Props for the idea.

Count me in,

but i want a personal fishing pontoon this year


----------



## lilsquirtle

oh santa, i just want a present this year! anything will do =)

but if u want to be specific i wouldnt mind a Core i7


----------



## ModderMan

I'm in.

Well I dont need much more , but I could use some hard drives or some ram


----------



## Havegooda

Me please









~Gooda~


----------



## blade19

very generous of you. thanks; glad to be in.


----------



## riko99

I personally want Deneb but that will have to wait until 09 but i wouldnt mind having a nice new television the 32" Lcd i have is being dated quick lol.


----------



## nathris

I'm in.

I need a blu-ray drive to go with my 24" monitor


----------



## error10

Count me in. I love having no idea what's in the box when I open it!


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

In! And I want a Gateway XHD3000


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

i could really use an amd motherboard..







this ecs motherboard is killing me!


----------



## cgg123321

i want this prize :'D,

thanks ^^


----------



## sctheluna

I am in, and I could use a graphics card (using integrated







) , hard drive, a motherboard that can actually overclock....


----------



## ljason8eg

I'm in. I want...an new video card, or two


----------



## DennisC

I'm in too. I want a new hard drive. Mines filling up.


----------



## lokster

This christmas
i would like for my younger bro to enjoy this budget desktop i built so he can play bioshock and stuff. haha and more ram for it i gues and maybe another hard drive









merry xmas everyone to you and ur family


----------



## woodpigeon4

I'm in!
For xmas I want a 1967 Shelby GT500 - I'm ambitious


----------



## easedel

I had high hopes for a clown dressed as a vegas show girl but I dont see that under my festivus pole.

So sign me up!


----------



## lenzo

I want a 65" plasma TV, can you fit that in the package?
My last "Surprise Box" was filled with dialectic grease smothered all over an Abit mobo.
Please send some latex rubbers, oh just count me out.


----------



## Slappa

I'm in.

Want a new mobo. Any P35/45 in black or blue that overclocks well.


----------



## lenzo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *woodpigeon4*


I'm in!
For xmas I want a 1967 Shelby GT500 - I'm ambitious

















What's the matter with your Dodge Neon?


----------



## riflepwnage

I am in for this mystery gift









For this Christmas i want to get a desktop


----------



## darthspartan

Im in

Already got my xmas brand new huge PA check my photos


----------



## unknownSCL

Count me in, please!


----------



## MOCAMBO

I want my Dad to find a job.


----------



## bumsoil

i want in!!!


----------



## MrMason

Haha count me in!!!!

From santa....I would love a nice NB water block for my evga 780i FTW


----------



## FearSC549

Count me in!

I want food.


----------



## PeePs

I'm in.

l4d would be sweet, or a sound card, or like a 8800 GT


----------



## Peroxide

Very nice!

I really need some more 120mm fans for my Antec 300 and Wrath of the Lich King!


----------



## tofunater

who doesn't want a mystery bag of computer goodies? include me too.


----------



## rhkcommander959

Dear Santa, I would like some video games!


----------



## Matt42312

I want in too.

I'd love an Acer Netbook


----------



## jpw007

Shipping to Australia?

If so, count me in. If i have to chip-in for shipping, count me in.

<3

I'd love to top my rig off with another 4gb ram, or a Q6600 that isnt quite as hot as mine


----------



## Bryceb

Hmmm, wonder what it could be







Anyways I'm in.

For Christmas I would love a pair of socks that aren't extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## kurosu

I wanna be in too. I want a gtx 260! But anything from santa will be great!


----------



## sdfreitag86

I'm in. I want a new HDTV, but I'll be glad to get $60 of computer goodies.


----------



## Ce1eron

I'm in!

I'm hoping I get the Valve Complete Pack for Christmas.


----------



## timw4mail

I'd like to be in on this.

I wish I had some GEIL black dragon ram...


----------



## Tator Tot

A S775 Quad, or a Phenom 9550 would be nice.









Though, I really need a 22" LCD, I know, I'm a big dreamer.


----------



## Cpt.Hawkins

Ah what a nice idea! I'd really like my gran to knit me a nice big christmas jumper with rudolf on the front, if thats not possible then a Nikon D700 with a 14-24mm lens will have to suffice


----------



## GeforceGTS

Great idea









Count me in, I wish santa would bring me a 24" monitor or if he was feeling generous an i7 920 rig


----------



## Indignity

Great idea!!!!

+









Please count me in









{Edit} forgot to say that I already purchased my x-mas present in the tune of a $20k 6-month Course


----------



## nubz

This is a nice thing to do, i would like another monitor this year. Im in btw.


----------



## elko

Dear santa, id love to get a Corsair 650 TX or even 620 module.

Thanks.


----------



## Villainstone

I'm in as well. You have a great heart and you are a very kind soul.


----------



## rammunition

cool, im in









all i really want for Christmas is the freebie pack


----------



## 1337guy

Im in!
I'd love a whole new pc.but that aint realistic.im really wishing for a e2180 cpu.
Thanx bro!


----------



## forgotten one

meeeeee!


----------



## murderbymodem

All I want for Christmas is my two front teath?

NOT!









Computer hardware plz!


----------



## Nv1si0n

I'm In! I could use a new hardrive! Only 62% life left!


----------



## Deegan

im in please

i want santa to bring me a new mobo


----------



## accskyman

Santa, I would love a video card better than 6800gs or x800xl.

PS, Thanks for the xmas spirit. I'm planning on giving away stuff in my sales thread, soon as I have a better Vid card.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Great contest! I am in. And all I want for christmas is a flying car that is powered by rainbows and puppy-farts.


----------



## Shift.

I'm in too!









Thumbs up for you!


----------



## mentholmoose

Awesome, I'm in.


----------



## heathmcabee

I'm in! Great Idea and G'luck all!


----------



## Lige

Count me in!
















All I want for christmas is my two front teeth.


----------



## IEATFISH

Count me in.

And I really don't want anything in particular. I'm a very content person and am happy with anything. Maybe Starcraft 2...


----------



## gamer_013

ooh I'm in!


----------



## Juggalo23451

I would like to get water cooling parts for my pc


----------



## Slider46

I'm in!







Vista Home Premium or Ultimate 64-bit would be nice.....


----------



## blackjack23

i am totally in on this one! whats in it?!


----------



## Black Magix

I'm in, I want my new watercooling loop


----------



## noobdown

im in. a new fan controller would be nice, gift cards to new egg. i would be greatfull for any thing. crap give me some standoffs and i will be happy.


----------



## H3||scr3am

for Christmas I'd like a [email protected] farm, 4 8800GTs and a Q6600 on an MSI P7N so that I can help fold for the cause.


----------



## fuloran1

I would love a new I7 chip and board for X-mas....and peace on earth...but the I7 is my first choice.


----------



## xHassassin

Wow this thread is hugeeee.
Anyways, I would like:
A new Keyboard/Mouse (Saitek? G11/15?)
A new PSU (Corsair HX620?)
A new case (TJ07?







)
A new HDD (500GB+)
New RAM (1066MHz+, DDR3?)








Hope it's something good.








/in


----------



## Duesco

I'm in.

I'd like EITHER 4 GB of DDR2-800 memory or an HD 4850.


----------



## ed102r

ed102r is in too plz!

Oh and Santa, I would like some headphones so I can play video games on high! so as to not bother my wife when she is watching TV. I need my video games on High! ehhe


----------



## cd_rom

lol, im so in! A cheap azz 22'' monitor or some bits of water cooling ( i can fill in the rest!). Dont matter if they are 2nd/3rd/...hands as long as they work, im happy







lol and mystery bag is perfect too


----------



## Darkwaddi

I'm in i want a toilet


----------



## Aaroman

I'm in

to Santa
from aaroman


----------



## DuckieHo

may I have it cause I need a new.... video card.... mine is so old...


----------



## SlyFox

Ooo great idea, thanks I'm in. Alright I either want a new CPU cooler. I'm currently stuck at the 3.0 overclock until I get a better coolor. That or I'd another hard drive. I currently only have one and if I decide to reformat or my drive fails, I loose all my data.


----------



## Coca Cola

im in, i want an upgrade on my computer


----------



## Mebby

I'd like santa to bring me a nice new GPU! (Or a pretty waterblock!)


----------



## procpuarie

im in


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


may I have it cause I need a new.... video card.... mine is so old...


No.


----------



## Derp

Thank you for being so generous brown bird, count me in and +rep even if i dont win







.

i want a new 22 inch monitor for christmas! but i think santa is going to use my credit card to buy it







.


----------



## Aeloi

w00t?


----------



## ndoggfromhell

I'm in! This years xmas gift from "santa' will be 4 750Gig HD's and a fancy Sata raid controller.


----------



## pioneerisloud

I'd really like Santa Clause to bring me a new hard drive for my file server, so I can turn it back on. I'm also hoping for some sort of GPU's that I can fold on, and PSU's to do so....but I'm not going to push my luck with the big man, I've evidentally been a bad boy this year







.

Oh yeah, and count me in for this! I will appreciate ANYTHING computer related, and will most definitely give it a good home.


----------



## onlycodered

Count me in! I'd love it if Santa brought me a Bluetooth USB dongle.


----------



## Pic0liter

I'd like a nice 8800g(t)(s) or 9600gso from Santa this year. Even an 8600gts would be great. My 6600gt just sucks.. BTW, I'm in.


----------



## radodrill

I'd love to get a 2005 Porsche Carrera GT for Christmas.

Computer related; I've been wanting the Logitech G25 racing wheel since it came out; but I've also been wanting an MP3/MP4 player with an FM tuner


----------



## Error 404

I'd absolutely love it if Santa managed to find me a nice set of surround sound speakers, or a wonderful clocking Q6600









If Santa is really feeling up to it, and can support it's weight on his journey, a purty 24"/22" 1080p monitor would be a nice replacement for my 15"

(Nice idea, +







to the OP)

~Error

Edit: 100th post ftw.


----------



## coffeejunky

Me please. 
I need a new HDD for Christmas - data corruption is lurking on my shoulder


----------



## ZionEx

Dear Santa, for Christmas, please kill all the zombies. They are mean and smell like cabbage and I hate cabbage. One ate my dog Pogo and I miss him very much. My daddy says zombies are hell spawns that deserve to be at the speaking end of his Magnum. He said he had to have a talk with mommy last week because she was a zombie and wont be coming back to hurt us. Please grant my Christmas wish.

ZionEx

P.S. I would also enjoy a mystery package.


----------



## smee44

In, All i want for christmas are two front teeth!


----------



## FallenFaux

I'm in.

I'd love a Phenom II 940 BE (of course we know thats not going to happen







)


----------



## Inuyasha1771

I'm certainly in! I'd love if Santa got me a 500GB hard drive, in case I need it, or someone I know is in desperate need







This is such a neat idea, I can't wait to see who wins and what they get!

ALSO, let's get some freakin SNOW! I love snow so much...


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlycodered* 
Count me in! I'd love it if Santa brought me a Bluetooth USB dongle.









I just bought one of those for like, $3 on Ebay.


----------



## Brutuz

I'm in, I'd love if Santa could get me 4Gb of RAM, 2Gb just doesn't cut it anymore.


----------



## skatingrocker17

I'm in.


----------



## rtop2

Im in! Dear santa i want another 9800gt to SLI


----------



## Arbiter419

Whoa, this is the most amazing freebie I've ever seen.

OCN really has some nice people.

I really want a 9800gt. I think the MSI flavored one is the best

Arbiter419 is in


----------



## Roke

I'm in!

If Santa would be so kind I would love either a Razer Deathadder or a Razer Lycosa


----------



## theCanadian

in.

hoping for a folding GPU, but i'm probably just getting a car (Read: crappy van) and a laptop before i ship off to college.


----------



## Bigevil89

sweet I'm in. For Christmas I would like Grand Theft Auto 4 for pc, some accesories for my camera and a 8GB SD-HC card for my camera.


----------



## lsdmeasap

So nice of you to do!

Something in Blue would be great from Santa


----------



## clemency

I'd like to get a gift! ^__^

A new harddrive or a Kaze Master fan controller would be nice =].

+rep to you for being a nice guy.


----------



## VCheeZ

I would like a well-built Brazilian underwear model who has a hard time with speaking english and a raging sex addiction. Thanks Santa, you are the best.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

I want a card that will completely max out crysis.


----------



## topdog

I want another mobo to upgrade my CPU


----------



## By-Tor

Dear Santa Brown Bird,

Please count me in & ty for the kindness...

I am wishing for a 4870x2 and a nice warm pair of socks...


----------



## Poseiden

Hi santa!

This year for christmas all i want todo is be able to travel space and all across the universe!


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

I'm in!

I want a 4870x2


----------



## K092084

I'm in.

I wouldn't mind getting a better AMD Quad that can actually overclock pretty well.
Also wouldn't mind maybe a dreamcast or N64 with required accessories to play it.


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

I'm in!

Phenom 9950 so I can have a true spider system


----------



## glock1975

I could use a nice 24" monitor too


----------



## cpt_alex

I'd like in santa









I think I want an eee pc this christmas


----------



## spacegoast

i would love a 4870X2, fat chance of that though


----------



## xMxTHellord

Well, I'm In 
I want Black & White 2








Please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dar_T

I'm in!!!

I would like Farcry 2.


----------



## Apt Quadruped

I'm in and I want Company of Heroes, ya, that's the one.

EDIT: When will the winner be announced?


----------



## FireMarshallBill

Santa... What I want for Christmas is a $60 mystery package!


----------



## xMxTHellord

Quote:



I'm in!!!

I would like Farcry 2.



Quote:



I'm in and I want Company of Heroes, ya, that's the one


I have Them But (Hack)
lets Exchange


----------



## jtypin

Dear Santa, I would like a second 9600GSO! Nah, I just want some 120mm fans!


----------



## this n00b again

sounds interesting. Im in!


----------



## gillbot

I want an unlocked CPU!


----------



## Dillmiester

Add me to your christmas list santa.


----------



## Monster34

I would love a new sound card and some z5500's.
Ho ho ho I'm in.


----------



## click here

I'm in.

I want world peace for Christmas.

You guys are all selfish.










I'd actually like some books and warm clothing.


----------



## LiquidForce

daddy needs some extra DDR2 to test with


----------



## Adrienspawn

Me in!

I'll be happy if I don't get given work for the holidays


----------



## Kopi

ooohhh these are always fun

I need a new hockey stick cause i just borked mine...and a new flash drive


----------



## MadBan

For sure I am in!

For Christmas... Hmmm, I guess I would like to see another Christmas. I'm not hard to please.


----------



## whasuwan

I want a present from Santeee Claus tooo!!


----------



## Daegameth

Sure why not...

Got any GTX 280's in there?


----------



## Faster_is_better

I'm innn

I wants a Barrett Model 82A1


----------



## BountyHead

Dear santa,
For christmas this year I would like after market cooling for my 4850 so I can volt mod and oc it.....


----------



## Mootsfox

I would like a Nikkor 60mm macro lens please.

And maybe an extra battery.


----------



## stan

Count me in.....








Another GTX280 would be nice


----------



## gr8racr

I am in ......I want a Job (just received layoff)


----------



## Puckbandit35

I want a girlfriend.


----------



## stevegel

Count me in.


----------



## Radeon_guy

Count me in...I really wish if I can have a 4870 or an 22" LCD monitor or a Q6600 cpu. My scenario is...I can't buy anything without getting the approval of my wife...just had a son you know...must focus the finances for his needs...anyways...thanks for this and all of you please have a very Merry Christmas...


----------



## killa_concept

yaaaayz! me is in!
Youz is awesome!


----------



## sktfreak

I'm in.
For xmas id like some nice headphones


----------



## Dillard13

I'm in. I want a $250 Tom Ford tie myself though.


----------



## zuldajin

Count me in, want a Core i7 for christmas lol.


----------



## shibbiness

im in








i hope santa gives me anything but clothes, i like to pick those out myself


----------



## hellboy_101

very generous i'm in.

I want hmm so much lol... a ps3 for my 24" monitor im getting would be nice willing to donate lol


----------



## dagnisaun

im in
santa all i want is a socket am2 heatsink and maybe another 1gb stick of ddr2 so i can finish building a computer for a less fortunate friend


----------



## RoddimusPrime

I'm in!

What do I want?

PM'ed when I win... j/k........ umm.... money, left 4 dead....... mystery bag works too


----------



## Digitalgod

Sign me up. WAIT.... Already did that. Joined O.C today.

What I want for Christams :

3 120mm BLUE LED Fans for my new Tower case...


----------



## Millillion

I'm in, really I want a surprise, so a "Mystery Package" sounds great.


----------



## vanillaninja09

Haha what a nice guy









I want a doggie for christmas


----------



## Pir

Count me in as well. I'd love to get a samsung spinpointf1 from santa.

Hurray for the Xmas spirit.


----------



## trueyonip

i'm in.

i want awesomeness for Christmas.


----------



## sgdude

what i want, hmmm any of the following:
better case
better mobo
any free games
another sata hdd with atleast 16mb cache (perforably atleast as big as what i have now)
blu ray drive
better gpu or cpu, lol
i would say more ram but i got enough...


----------



## Meta

Yes! I'm in! Does it matter if I'm in Canada?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

im in


----------



## EliTeSnipeR

yo santy.. i want a new gaming rig on boxing day.. lol


----------



## Choggs396

"Peace on Earth, and goodwill towards men."


----------



## sccrfreak342

Very nice offer, I'm in,









Wish List for XMas this year:

New speakers
24" Monitor
Antec 300 (to mod, of course)
New CPU Cooler
Scythe KAZE MASTER Fan Controller
XBOX 360 (gears 2, fable 2, halo...I have a PS3 already)
Money (would go towards any/all of the above, haha)
Some new Parkour shoes (probably some Airakes from K-Swiss)
New Moccasins (mine are getting worn,







)
New CF Mobo and second 4850 for XFire

I think that about sums it up...haha.

Sccrfreak


----------



## nitd_kim

I'm in.

Good School year... and hoping to get into a good college :]


----------



## Valicious

I want a corgie!


----------



## Swifterzor

$60 worth of coal would be mmm mmm nice.


----------



## TriplePlay

I'd really like a B in calculus for Christmas.
Not sure if it's gonna happen though... lol.

I'm in.


----------



## KamuiRSX

I'm in.


----------



## vigilante

i want a raise for xmas!


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Thanks Santa!


----------



## agntallen

count me in brown bird.

thanks!


----------



## Skagi

Santa <3


----------



## logo199

woo, holiday cheer!


----------



## vtech1

i would like a better cpu as mine is starting to wear and tear on me...
vtech1


----------



## SomeDooD

I'm In!


----------



## hamocidal

Hey im in too.


----------



## Darkpowder

I'm up for that. Surely all we want is world peace, a renewable powered PC, and quantum computing? Thanks santa.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Oooooooooooh Mystery Gift, I am in! I want some mystery!!


----------



## K3VL4R

I'm in. Thanks Santa


----------



## nardox

I'm in dear Santa!
I want 2 copies of Left 4 Dead, one for myself one for a good friend.








or a cute bluetooth for cousin


----------



## HaXXoR

Im In,I Want A Fan Controller (Scythe Kaze Master) Or A 400w PSU

Thanks Santa!


----------



## 2lowSniper

I'm in! A nice Cable management kit with some sleaving ect would be right up most peoples alley I think for sure eh?


----------



## LaoFX

Im in, Id like a HDD of any size or some HR-09s ... id like santa to support me a bit.









Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## Walker

Some santa support would be lovely, students don't refuse free things! Thanks!


----------



## hogans

I'm in too,

I want the new Delta Force Angel Falls game also......


----------



## soundx98

Count me in as well.
I'd also like Kiera Knightly


----------



## Kingdavid216

In please.


----------



## tehmaggot

Count me in!!

For Christmas, I'd really just like some more time for myself and family


----------



## redsunx

I SWEAR SANTA I DIDN'T PUT MY BOOGERS IN BILLY'S HAIR.

Count me in please.


----------



## pig69

pig69 I'm in for the win. And I want from Santa a new car (any will do). Thx for your freebie donation.


----------



## gablain

I want my father back


----------



## 2lowSniper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gablain*


I want my father back










Having lost Family members & my moms I feel for you dude. It isn't fun I know. Just look to your existing Family for comfort as it will help alot. That's what they are there for & you for them.


----------



## Perry

I'll give it a shot.

With a new baby on the way in the first quarter of '09 things will be pretty tight with regards to computer upgrades but I'm hoping to have just enough cash to pick up an E7300, Gigabyte EP45-UD3R/UD3P (whichever is cheaper at the time), a good active northbridge cooler and possibly a new case.

Chances are it'll be scaled back to just the E7300 but that's ok.

I'd sell the whole shot off if it came down to needing the money for the little one.


----------



## Krud

oh, very cool give away. im in


----------



## tkl.hui

Count me in.

What I want for Christmas is my tuition paid for next year, my first year of University. Can't wait to start university.


----------



## BlankThis

Awesome idea Brown








I'm not really looking for much this Christmas, maybe a cell and a plan from my parents but otherwise I just want no school and to spend some time with friends

Thanks again,

~B~


----------



## nepas

i am in


----------



## Unstableiser

Wow, that would be a good quality dildo for sure. I'm in.


----------



## jts

in, but if it's a dildo, i'll be mad


----------



## airdraft

I'm in.

not too sure what i want for christmas yet...havent really given it much thought


----------



## lemans81

I want disney land...in my backyard or the secret presents.


----------



## The Pook

Hi there. I'm in









Christmas = parts for my VW Bug.







Hopefully getting it on the road and just using it when my truck is in pieces.


----------



## mth91

I'm in. I want a new air cooler or motherboard for christmas. Otherwise I want money.


----------



## igob8a

Me please







I want a G15 keyboard!

Thanks


----------



## flushentitypacket

im in


----------



## dan0964

I think this is a great idea!

Im In!!

and I want a life time supply of jack daniels for xmas **fingers crossed...**


----------



## Darz

I'm in!

If I could have anything, it would be a car. No chance of that though.


----------



## Chlywily

I would like a motherboard (mini-atx) to complete a system that I am giving to hopelink for xmas.


----------



## aroc91

may as well


----------



## purdueman

Im in!

I want a MicroATX AM2 board and a X2 to complete my HTPC build


----------



## noname

Im in - nice idea btw!

Im hoping santa can bring me some sexy cooling for my hottttt cpu


----------



## Cerberus

IN!

i want money to fix my friends car that i was driving. I hit a fire hydrant.


----------



## iandroo888

im in. i want somethin under my xmas tree this year T_T


----------



## MCBrown.CA

im in

all i want for christmas is my 2 front teeth...

seriously


----------



## Andr3az

Im in!

What would I like for christmas? Hmm.. Maybe a motherboard that can let me overclock


----------



## chuckcalo

I want:

- New video card.
- Better monitor than my 15" LCD.
- a car!
- My gf to love me foreverrrr


----------



## dualhYbrid

I'm in.
I would like my CC bill to be paid off


----------



## Tjingsted

I just want +rep














Lol

GIEF ME THA WORLD!


----------



## sktfreak

I've already said im in, but I'd like 35 Rep








So I can sell stuff on here


----------



## Pagoda_Man

Pagoda_Man is in. I'd like a pony! Or maybe just a 1GB 4870...


----------



## xXkeyboardkowboyXx

I'm in
I'm up for anything, but I'd prefer a 19" or 22" lcd =)


----------



## rock3ralex

I'm in


----------



## krnx714

I'm in!


----------



## Bloodfire

In! for sure gonna try my non-existent luck!


----------



## Nepalese

I would like $60 in cash pls Santa!

Side note: Also accept money orders or a Check.


----------



## Zeag

For Christmas, I want my parents to finally do something they like in their life.

Seriously.

(I'm in)


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gablain*


I want my father back










Dude you almost made me cry. I feel for you, I've lost loved ones as well. Everything'll be alright.


----------



## v3n0m

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tjingsted*


I just want +rep














Lol

GIEF ME THA WORLD!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *sktfreak*


I've already said im in, but I'd like 35 Rep








So I can sell stuff on here










Pretty sure those comments are not cool with the TOS


----------



## mega_option101

In... I want Dry Ice for xmas


----------



## waqasr

Im in...

..id like an e92 m3 from santa.
oh and I want actual snow in London..we just get a slush, but never proper snow.


----------



## heelsparky0501

hmmm, i wannnt......................... a phenom II 940







lol

Im in :]


----------



## Dawlish7

Im in, i would like a new soundcard as i gave my last one away and my new one broke beyond rma







, thanks for being generious. Good luck


----------



## [pi]

While I don't celebrate Christmas, may I still enter?

If so, count me in









..I want Chinese food for Christmas?


----------



## Humanfactor

Me too.

I need a descent graphics card. I promise if i get it here, i will fold on it. =]


----------



## The Master Chief

I'm in.

I want an i7 920 for christmas!


----------



## wudaddy

Dear Santa,

I would be happy with anything.


----------



## tdawe1

I'm in!

Wouldn't mind an i7 965 for xmas


----------



## Speedma11229

Speedma11229 is in

maybe some more memory or a 9950


----------



## pulse223

I'm in, thanks for doing this =)

hmmm, I'd ask santa for new rims ^^


----------



## AOwpr

Count me in, please.









Hmm... I'd like a lot of stuff, including a new monitor, a video card from the future (







), and a few xkcd t-shirts ("I'm not antisocial, just shy--talk to me!"... I need it lol).

+rep for generosity.


----------



## PR1M3R

Hey, put me in! I want enough $$$ to fix my Fiance's car for X-mas. About $500








Or even better, *A MYSTERY BOX FROM OCN!!!* j\\k


----------



## Tricky

My wants in! I love these things.


----------



## BURNS331

I will take a crack at it.

Thanks


----------



## Iconoclast

Appreciate the opportunity man. Very cool of you.

I'm hoping for a set of skates, a hockey stick and gloves.


----------



## Danylu

Count me too thanks









Dear Santa,

I would love a Copperhead mouse and maybe a new graphics card if I get around to selling my current one.


----------



## madmanx1x1

gotta love gifts







....my 939 cpu crapped out...could use one of those..


----------



## legoman786

I want please


----------



## NuclearCrap

I'm in. Oh and I also want an Aston Martin (yeah I wish).


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Count me in. I want a lvl 100 mudkip


----------



## Sabzi

thanks so much!


----------



## superk

Neat Idea, ill get in!

I would LOVE an X-Fi soundcard, but to be honest, I would be happy with anything!

Happy (almost) Jesus Day everyone!


----------



## dcshoejake

Personally i would liek some chocolate milk.. *JaKe*


----------



## pheoxs

This is a sweet idea!


----------



## default501x

for xmas i want a new power supply. 550w for 7HDDs, a 9800gx2, a q6600 and 2 dvd drives does not fare well


----------



## Compaddict

This is very kind of you brown bird. I hope Christmas brings you everything on your list and more.









My Christmas list has just a couple of DVD movies on it.


----------



## EnforcerFX

I'm in!

For xmas I ask'd for 2 15'' Alpine Type-R subs, and twin Pioneer V12 760w amps, along with some door speakers as well. Thanks!


----------



## TheDark

That's thoughtful of you! Happy Holidays!

I would like a job for Christmas, but nobody is hiring around here at the moment. lol


----------



## tusku

Hi Santy,

I would love to have-

*Thermalright Ultra-120 extreme CPU heatsink* and
*Thermaltake CL-G0102 VGA Cooler*

or

*A good nForce SLI mobo with super overclocking potential.*

Give me a visit in my country btw...................I live in Bangladesh.

Just tried my luck.
Bye Santy.


----------



## Nyne7lac

Count me in! (nyne7lac)

I want a new phone...

my blackberry pearl is getting worn out.


----------



## conor-w

me in. i'm getting a 1080p viewsonic monitor for xmas.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Count me in...Not much wanted...Just a JOB. Send me a application to work from home J/K.


----------



## Playapplepie

I'm in









I want Santa to bring me HD4830


----------



## EVGA MAN

Well ive one 3 Freebes in the past 2 weeks so i mabe i can win this one. I want some better GPU cooling for christmas.


----------



## C-bro

I want a pair of 1 TB for RAID1 on a file server!


----------



## GSingh

I want $60 dollars worth of love.


----------



## kyotejones

IN

I want... wanna catch'em ALL POKEMON!!!!


----------



## adizz

Count me in, it'd be nice it is an 8600GTS or something like that!!


----------



## Zoki318

I'm in.

Things I want from Santa.
1. A new video card (Folding)
2. A new car.
3. Wife
4. Condo
5. Mistress
6. Many Girlfriends

Oh yeah and a new car.


----------



## mugan23

I'm In. I want a game thAt does't suck
Rep+ for santa


----------



## Rino

I'm in and hoping for a new zune.


----------



## Wake 'n Bake

wake 'n bake !!


----------



## Hueristic

Hueristic wants Santa to send him Folding Card!


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

DIRTYDUCK would like a new set of PC speakers for X-Mas but will take what he can get


----------



## onlycodered

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SSJ3 Mario Brothers* 
I just bought one of those for like, $3 on Ebay.









And I'm sure it works wonderfully. What's the range on it? Two feet?


----------



## IIowa

im down


----------



## AchunderG

Haha i guess on page 39 i still count, too.


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AchunderG*


Haha i guess on page 39 i still count, too.


Nope, page 39 is inelegable, didn't you read the fine print.


----------



## sav5716

I'd be extremely happy with a new CPU cooler for my Q6600 =]
Or even better than that, a G15.


----------



## Turbocharged314159

I'm in. 
I weally want a hawd dwive fwom santy cluas, or some RAM, or fans...


----------



## dennisjai

thanks, i'd like santa to bring me some extra cash to build a new quad core computer! will be after christmas though, waiting for phenom 2 comparisons and letting them hit the market to lower intel's prices and see who gives the better price/performance ratio.


----------



## bentleya

i want my TFC monsta rad


----------



## Aawa

i wonder if you can fit $60 worth of hookers and beers into the box!

If not i am all about some fun little goodies that i could possibly use. Maybe some fans or fan grills.


----------



## Daedalus

Hey Santa!
I'll take anything that you'd wish to give me. I really want to upgrade my case or my motherboard but I just don't have the money. Anything will do.
Thanks =D


----------



## Takkei

i'm in :] santa rox

man what i would do for new ddr2 ram... hehe...


----------



## Undispu7ed

Me wants! ^_^


----------



## [email protected]

WANT

I would like... Money... That's all.


----------



## Marlaman

I'm in!
I asked Santa for an acoustic/electric guitar, a GTX 280(also mentioned I would settle for a 260) and also a jacket. i hope Santa delivers this year!


----------



## PolishNProud

I'm in!

I would like a new Hard Drive ... or two. And a new car, cuz driving my little Honda Del Sol in Winter will be a pain in the butt


----------



## bstew

I'm in, thanks. I could use some ddr2







.


----------



## Monkey92

I'm in! What an awesome offer








hmmmmm....what do I want? Well, I want basically anything if it's free







Fans, fan controllers......oooooo I know, I want a heat gun!


----------



## Wasting Away

I'm in









and @ Saint Nick..
I wouldn't mind a 4870, or even a (Veloci)raptor








Merry Christmas!


----------



## highoctane

I want to join








Hmmm...not sure what will it be since I want to upgrade my hardware next summer. Whatever Santa will bring as long is it is comp related.


----------



## Sgt.Collins

in!


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Here I am!

I would love a new 120x4 Rad for all of my cooling needs Santa!!!!!


----------



## Searchin4Sanity

I'm in!
A nice aftermarket cooler for LGA 1366, or a nice keyboard or a small hard drive for my OS would be awesome!

+rep for Santa!


----------



## GSingh

it would suck if he played us all.


----------



## KDRDoc

I'd love a cool PC or Wii game...


----------



## mica3speedy

I'm in. Either 2x2gb ddr2 800 spd ram with decent timings, or a new usb game controller.


----------



## melissaxcupcake

IM IN!!

for christmas i want my dad to stop trying to live vicariously through me and realize that i dont want to play softball anymore regardless of how much he likes sports.

AND

a nice water cooling setup =]


----------



## Comp112

I guess I am in.

I think I want a DVD drive, or a newer quad core CPU...


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Dear Santa









I Don't really Require much in life....But if there was anything that i could really use..it would be some Case fans and or Case stuff. I am currently Modding my first case using an OLD Micron case...so an assortment would be really appreciated.

I have been a good Boy (even after being laid off) this year and will set out the Milk and Cookies









Your friend,

XxBeNigNxX


----------



## killerhz

Dear Santa

I know that I have been a bad boy this year but would like an i7 rig and the $60 bag of goodies.

p.s.

I will leave you some steak tips and beer instead of the same ol' cookies and milk.

khz


----------



## ChIck3n

I'm in









I would like an AK-47, some 40 round magazines, and at least 1000 rounds


----------



## Valicious

Great thing to do







I just want a way to keep my computer from BSODing on anything above 3.0ghz.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *melissaxcupcake*


IM IN!!

for christmas i want my dad to stop trying to live vicariously through me and realize that i dont want to play softball anymore regardless of how much he likes sports.

AND

a nice water cooling setup =]


Play it while you can.









I guarantee you will miss it when your old and broken.


----------



## jarble

bump for a great thread

not requesting anything just a bump


----------



## click here

gosh i can't remember if i entered or not... can't find my post either


----------



## MoMurda

Im in.

Would love a new cpu and mobo, but a 1997 4 door 5 spd M3 wouldnt be too bad.


----------



## Lelouch

Ill participate.. What I want? A car..


----------



## BxAlbo1

I'm in.

I just want to be happy.


----------



## lecastor

I'll take a rainbow unicorn.

Or a pontiac G8 GT would be nice ya know, if Santa feels extra nice this year.


----------



## xguntherc

Merry X-mas to all.

Thanks and +rep for great idea.

Count me in please. and I want a new GTX260 for x- mas and a Sound Card

Thanks!


----------



## whitt_flunky

I'm in.


----------



## kwanghyun

PUT ME ON THE LIST! xD this will rock! cant w8 to see what it is :] ~kwanghyun


----------



## BIGWORM

I'm looking to upgrade my current comp to a budget 775 to get me going, as I haven't majorly upgraded my PC in almost 2 years (apart from graphics card):

E6600
GB DS3L
2GB G.Skill


----------



## ImmortalKenny

In!

Some things on my "wish list" are:

(2) 300GB Velociraptors
and
(1) Seagate 1.5TB HDD


----------



## Mrzev

Im in =)


----------



## LuminatX

Dear Santy Clause,

I would like..
A Helicopter
GI Joe Action Figure
A Nerf Gun
A Remote Control Monster Truck!

But most of all a sweet mystery bag with all sorts of cool goodies would be most appreciated.

from,
LuminatX


----------



## mothergoose729

Mothergoose729

I want a new G skill PI black 4gb (2x2gb) RAM kit.... or a Western digital caviar black HDD.


----------



## ReoEagle

Oh snap. =o In I guess


----------



## j_syk

I've been a good boy Santa!

I'd love a nice pair of headphones for christmas!


----------



## aHandzProduction

Nice!

Count me in on this one!

Thanks


----------



## sLowEnd

I want a GTX280 please, Santa


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


I want a GTX280 please, Santa










Thats a little bit more than 60 bucks


----------



## froggomad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MyPhoneNumberIs*


Thats a little bit more than 60 bucks










Not if he gets a broken one =P

P.S. Count me in!


----------



## EmerilLIVE

I'll take the plunge.

P.S. - I want an Oscar Meyer Weiner Whistle

P.P.S. - And a pony

P.P.P.S. - And a Red Ryder carbine-action, two hundred shot Range Model air rifle with a compass in the stock and a thing which tells time


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *froggomad*


Not if he gets a broken one =P

P.S. Count me in!


ahahahahahahaha made me laugh thats funny yeah.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyPhoneNumberIs* 
Thats a little bit more than 60 bucks









It's "_At least_ 60 bucks" not "_At most_ 60 bucks"


----------



## TheEddie

IN! Thanks for the kindness!


----------



## Aden Florian

I'm in!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## illipinoG

hey santa, how's Mrs. Clause?
I could really use some new higher cfm fans, maybe ones with blue LED's


----------



## Blooregard

I've been good, =p. So won't you Santa send me a gift.


----------



## wildfire99

im in, im hoping for 6/10ths of one of the new iphones coming out ^_^


----------



## NiK_0_0

Wow this is getting huge(thatswhatshesaid>_>)

Haha im definitely in; and I am hoping for iPhone or 42" 1080p LCD TV this christmas (fat chance







)


----------



## Jaggar

I would like to add myself to the poll. Your real awesome for providing a gift to OCN.... All i really want for christmas.. is time. Time to spend with my fam, time pondering.. just... time


----------



## Aubs 9800GX2

I'm in.

A new HDMI monitor would be nice


----------



## feltadox1337

wooot! im in tooo.. a new 4870 would be schweeeeet


----------



## REDHAMMER999

Im In.

Merry christmas OCN!


----------



## Drackula2000

sure why not ill take something.. 32 gb flashdrive from newegg.. its less than 60


----------



## Adrienspawn

In!

I`m hoping for SLI


----------



## junkxp

in

I was looking at a ultra etourqe case and 450+ watt psu but santa said he had to let some elfs go.


----------



## kaxel

I want a peace.


----------



## nate911

I'm in!!!









Thanks for the freebie.


----------



## Zigee

Count me in!

And what I want is for her to be with me


----------



## om3n

i want some hard drives, motherboards, video cards, ram, processors, and powersupplies!!!


----------



## Darkknight512

I'm in


----------



## litho

am in









And want fans,fan controllers


----------



## dakpyro525

Im in!

I would like the Bubbleless I7


----------



## X1L3D

Im in!

I want a 450watt power supply







.


----------



## YOSHIBA

pleaz me


----------



## Richenbals

This thread is on page 47 and I am happy to be a part of it.
This has inspired me to give something away too.

I think I may do a mystery bag of the 12 80mm fans I have laying around... so much for the mystery.


----------



## Corruption

I'm in!
I want Xbox 360 games


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Richenbals* 
This thread is on page 47 and I am happy to be a part of it.
This has inspired me to give something away too.

I think I may do a mystery bag of the 12 80mm fans I have laying around... so much for the mystery.


----------



## j0z3

im in dude


----------



## bucdan

Im in, bucdan. i just want some clothes lol.


----------



## deltaepsylon

i'm in! I could use some fans or something.... or some cold cathodes


----------



## Crooksy

i guess i could try. I'd use the stuff to fix my little brothers computer as its broke at the moment. :/


----------



## Acer Overclocker 11

Definately Count me in.

I could use some upgrades to my PC. *Shudders*
Or even a bit of cash to go towards it....
or maybe even a few case fans......

Merry Christmas to you all! 
OC.NET needs more people like this!


----------



## PCMAN123

Count Me in.

A Pci-e or PCI GPU , K-SNTA-PLZ?


----------



## dieanotherday

Dieanotherday would love an accelero s1 for his 8800gt and a xigmatek cooler for cpu


----------



## TheHoff

Why not give it a try


----------



## GPA_Voltaire

Count me in, I want a GTX 280, a Q9550 E0 and my watercooling parts


----------



## bentrinh

I'm in.









I hope Santa brings me a netbook


----------



## killa_concept

Yaaay! Count me in and thanks for the generosity!
BTW, I tried to be practical and only asked Santy Claws for a HDD


----------



## jameskelsey

I'm in.
Always enjoy computer stuff for XMas


----------



## isune

am i too late for this party?? 
if not IM IN!!!! lol


----------



## v3n0m

I would like a shiny new Core i7, but I'd settle for just about anything in this economy


----------



## gamer_013

I'm in also!

For Christmas I would like a new stereo for my car, my current one isa not so great.


----------



## Higgins

Im using my money this Christmas season on upgrading my drum kit, anything computer related would ease my inevitable depression from the lack of new computer parts.

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Pooping^fish

Some - any sort of 775 chip for a server rig!
Teewhy Santa.

Glad to see people in the share and care spirit.


----------



## retro41

a computer that works for my dad;
stop him moaning about it and using mine


----------



## ML Infamous

Dear Santa,

A new comp, my current laptop overheats over, and over, and over..


----------



## koulaid

im in! "koulaid"

dear santa, i want a new 550w+ psu please. kthxbye


----------



## evilspongebob72

Dear santa,

I would love a P4 rig...something to mess around with


----------



## vip3r87

I'm in! Great idea OP

Happy holidays all!


----------



## Grizzly Adams

A video card that counts


----------



## OverclockTheStock

60 dollars. Hopefully its a true


----------



## squareshot

me too
new video cards -wife medical bills paid-mystery Christmas package Merry Christmas any
way'''


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grizzly Adams*


A video card that counts










Lol "that counts"... DDR2 FTL









Santa I'm in too...

I'd be really happy if you got me StarCraft 2... but that' can't happen for a while.

Maybe some 1066 ram? Or an X58 mobo if you're feeling generous!


----------



## RapidFireGT

Count me in.

All I want for Christmas is a stable and healthy economy and a stable and do-able living budget. Times are getting scary.


----------



## Madcatzfight

I want to be a *REAL* Boy!!


----------



## Inuzukakiba2

I want some love.


----------



## Stiz99

for non-tangible, I want a job. still looking hard T_T, bad economy sux!
for tangible, I want a new graphic card for my computer
thanks


----------



## dragonxwas

Dear Santa...

I don't want anything for myself,,,I have more than what I need.....

JUST DELIVER PEACE ND FRIENDSHIP TO KIDS OF ALL THE COUNTRIES.....

SO THAT THEY STOP FIGHTING LIKE THE ADULTS DO !!!


----------



## mlb07uk

count me in friend!


----------



## Butterbum

Hah. I'm in


----------



## superk

Sure, ill get in...

"All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth"


----------



## noodle

count me in for a great gift!
+rep
and im getting a 4870 1gb! a new x58 mobo would be unreal too!


----------



## weebeast

Count me in too

I hope santa gives me a ferrari f430


----------



## Aubs 9800GX2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weebeast*


I hope santa gives me a ferrari f430










Very nice








Have you got a big chimney?


----------



## OfficerMac

Me Me I want in


----------



## HomicidalTripod

ooo me! Pick me. oh and i want some calm in my life.


----------



## Phantom922

Dear ol' Saint Nick, I'd appreciate anything you and your elves could spare, from some ram, to a CPU cooler, or even just a cuddly hug. It'd be great if you could surprise me this year. I hope everything is swell in the North Poll, tell Mrs. Claus I said hello!

You and your reindeer have a safe trip this year! (P.S. I'll be leaving you some home made cookies this year!)

Your dear friend,
Phantom922


----------



## silverbullet132

i might end up picking someone from this thread and mailing out a gift too








*not an entry*


----------



## AchunderG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Puscifer*


Nope, page 39 is inelegable, didn't you read the fine print.










lol


----------



## Gauvenator

zomg i wants in


----------



## PorkyFat

Dear awesome, uber Santa, I would appreciate anything!

Count me in!


----------



## exileschild

Count me in!

I would love to get something that is an object, a solid, several colors, something that can be put to use...basically anything. LoL


----------



## Snoopy83

I would like in on this as well.


----------



## crikey68

me too

How 'bout a bb gun, if you can swing it


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Count me in!









I want a Green laser and a flick knife. (Already getting HX-620 + NH-C12P







)


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Put me in


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crikey68*


me too

How 'bout a bb gun, if you can swing it


You'll shoot your eye out! LOL, couldn't resist.

Happy Holidays! Count me in.


----------



## zelix

Im in, and i want some pc speakers!


----------



## Ammocache

What i want for Christmas is a great night with a GF









But for computer... I want me a 10 pack of 120mm fans so i could do what ever i want with em


----------



## Hukt 0n Fonix

Me please









Have a good holiday everyone!


----------



## rx7i2

Me too








oh and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Skagi

I'm in, all I want for christmas is Santa


----------



## fball922

I'm in too.... and I want world peace

.....Or a shiny new i7 anything


----------



## Kamikaze127

Santa? I need an NZXT Tempest, or a bag of 60$ goodies.

Look at how cramped this Xion is getting!


----------



## NFF

i'm in

grado sr60's or a motherboard with voltages.

merry xmas


----------



## al3x3y

i'm in


----------



## flushentitypacket

im in


----------



## Guamon

Count me in too!!!


----------



## -Darkness-

Damn, nobody is getting me anything for christmas....no joke.

This would actually be the best.


----------



## kwanghyun

i would like a new non oem parts for a new build! this would be my first build.. :] i love computers!!!!!!! ~~i have a life~~


----------



## Anth0789

I need a new mousepad or something. Im in for sure.


----------



## leakyfaucet

I'm in! I would like Santa to bring me a working vehicle to replace my non-working one.


----------



## upsidedown

ooo, santa santa, i want some water cooling gears


----------



## Brandon1337

I'm in, Thank you!


----------



## BigJeebz

Well I suppose I'm in, I hope old Saint Nick will bring me some parts for my computer, Merry Xmas All!


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Im in.

I want an awesome watercooling setup


----------



## Commander Chris

Dear santa clause,
All I need is a keyboard. Mine is breaking down and the springs on the keys are not quite springy anymore. Please bring me a new keyboard. Oh and give me the secret to quit smoking cigarettes.

Im in ftw!


----------



## not2bad

I want some Grado's! This headphone addiction is starting to get out of hand..


----------



## lost

Im in!


----------



## Exospaciac

I'm in.


----------



## aroc91

Sure, why not. I want a minifridge.


----------



## christian_piper

I'm in! What do I want? Hrm, how about a thermaltake blue-orb so I can get this Q6600 down to more sane temps? I could also use a fan controller..... One that would fit in a 5" bay. (I would have to mod the front of my case, that's easy enough) or some decent working headphones.

Or any combination of the above....

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Realcacheese

I'm in.


----------



## Chipp

I would love it if SantaStein could bring me a road bike - I'd really love to start seriously biking.


----------



## todd2008

I'm in.

I want a 4870 x2.


----------



## gamer50

Let me in on this. Thanks


----------



## Pckid212

I'm in.

i want a new lappy.


----------



## B-rad G.

im in if possible.

would love an aftermarket cpu cooler to get me started. zalman 9700 perhaps?


----------



## F3t1sh

/want

I want a case built by the one and only, Syrillian!! Or a 9800GTX+/9800GTX WC


----------



## BTK

btk is in


----------



## fly

ill jump in if possible. i want a WC kit or a am2+ CPU, or a nice case


----------



## infested999

I'm in. I was a flat screen monitor for Christmas.


----------



## Prox

I r in.

I want ... another 19 inch monitor for dual screens.


----------



## Sanders54

Hello santa, I wish something called a girl this year. I've heard these aliens landed on earth this year. It would be cool too have one as a pet. Don't you think?








I'm in


----------



## SyncMaster753

awesome


----------



## Diesel Phreak

I'm in!! i just want to get my entire computer up in running, LOL!


----------



## Liability

I'm in.

I want a soldam case


----------



## 500sd

im in









testing my luck


----------



## losttsol

Me please.


----------



## Konador

Im in =P 
Going for a new GPU


----------



## mothow

Santa I want a i7 920 and a Biostar mobo and 3x1gbs of DDR3


----------



## Jeffmizrahi

I would greatly appreciate being in this.. For christmas i would be happy with some new ram, or hdd, or v.card, or cpu, or, case, or psu, or, new mobo, or A WHOLE COMPUTER hahah (like that will happen)

Jeffmizrahi is the name and i am the Game.


----------



## Daviddddd

I want new parts for my new gaming rig because my current one is dusty!


----------



## Danbeme32

Am in too.


----------



## Kris88

In









I want a new PSU haha


----------



## mortimersnerd

The odds are still better than the lottery. I'm in!


----------



## logo199

Logo199 is in...
I just want a monitor that works, I am in my kitchen on my LCDTV ><


----------



## Hellisforheroes

I'm in! I'd love call of duty world at war through steam


----------



## kgd1

I'm in!


----------



## Croft

Eh, I'm in. I personally wouldn't mind a cheapo lcd or to put in a multi-monitor setup.

But anything is will do really, I just like free stuff.


----------



## fishman78

Fishman78 would like to be in too! thanks!


----------



## Korben

I want in on this.

I want a GTX 295!


----------



## glife4me

Im In. Merry Christmas.
Could use a nice cpu cooler Still playing with stock Dell 478. Case Is A Nightmare so a decent 478 or 775 with a 478 conversion retension bracket would be awesome


----------



## XAslanX

In, I want a new Hard Drive.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Thanks for the opportunity. I'm in.









Gir wants this.


----------



## SiNiSt3r

Wow man, this is very nice of you. I haven't really seen this done before, so i'm gonna have to take advantage of it.

I'm in, for either a cheap AM2 board. I got some spare parts laying around and just need a mobo to get a home server up and running.

happy holidays!


----------



## mr. biggums

ooo count me in i want to find my gpu again for a decent price but that doesnt seem to be happening







, that and for the phenom ii to release so i can finally upgrade


----------



## bulmung

nice idea im in

for Christmas I would like a gtx 280 water block or other water cooling gear.


----------



## Reaver87

Cool idea and very nice of you

I would like this http://www.petrastechshop.com/pecod4.html


----------



## Steele84

Santa, I want that DFI PCI x1 wireless card so that I can run CF at college. Thanks


----------



## Zensou

Hey, I'm in. Awesome!

I want a TRUE or a Noctua HSF. ;D


----------



## JerseyDubbin

i'm in...

I want starcraft to come out on time









also a CPU cooler because stock doesn't cut it


----------



## Kriegen

Add me in, wouldn't mind a nice new wifi router


----------



## LaoFX

Christmas Eve is today! No more entrants?


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

its still 11:51 here


----------



## crazyc

I want I want a new mobo c-mon sanata give it to me pwwwweeezzzzzzz


----------



## 21276

almost time for the draw! and btw, MERRY CHRISTMAS eve!


----------



## IEATFISH

I'm excited!


----------



## GPA_Voltaire

Voltaire is in I want my LCS for christmas


----------



## pcguru000

My list:
1x Lamborghini Diablo
1x Jetpack
1x Million bags filled w/ 1 million dollars each...
2x Big Macs
3x Fried Oysters
1/2x A gallon of egg nog
and PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE
A decent computer chair...

If not... bacon will do...

THANKS SANTA!!!!


----------



## logan

I really wish that I could be this magnanimous and I'm excited as well, although I think every single person on OCN put in for this... so we've each got something like a .2% chance.

Anyway, thanks again.

Since he's from the midwest, I bet its about 10PM there right now, so the drawing should be in the next couple of hours.

Merry Christmas OCN!


----------



## tofunater

actually, its only nine


----------



## samfreese

im in..love to have a quad core or some ddr2 1066 ram


----------



## logan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofunater* 
actually, its only nine









haha, I guess it depends on which part of the midwest you're from. I lived in Ohio for 7 years, and automatically assume that it is the "midwest"... and in Ohio, it is 10. Guess thats what I get for assuming. Sorry bout that guys.

Either way though, it should be sometime in the next few hrs.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## bobfig

time?


----------



## krnx714

merry christmas all!.... but who won?


----------



## B-rad G.

that is indeed the question of the night







. merry christmas everybody


----------



## TnB= Gir

I'm sure he has a life guys, chill.


----------



## Danbeme32

Be might still be sleeping waiting for Santa...


----------



## ang1dust

Im in, 
bring me a Commodor 64, Whats the retail on those now? 60 dollars ya?
I would ask for an ENIAC but i don thave 10 acres to put it on and i dont beleive you when you claim you would cover the shipping cost.


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ang1dust* 
Im in,
bring me a Commodor 64, Whats the retail on those now? 60 dollars ya?
I would ask for an ENIAC but i don thave 10 acres to put it on and i dont beleive you when you claim you would cover the shipping cost.









It's over now.


----------



## tusku

Santy, baby, where are you baby?


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tusku* 
santy, baby, where are you baby?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ang1dust* 
Im in,
bring me a Commodor 64, Whats the retail on those now? 60 dollars ya?
I would ask for an ENIAC but i don thave 10 acres to put it on and i dont beleive you when you claim you would cover the shipping cost.









I saw one with lots off adon's on craigslist for free!

Merry Christmas ALL!


----------



## tusku

Merry christmas everyone !!!


----------



## Dryadsoul

It's Twitmass already!!!!


----------



## 21276

so who won?


----------



## Danbeme32

No one yet.......


----------



## TnB= Gir

Come on guys, pay attention.

He hasn't logged on in 3 days, so there is no winner yet.


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Brown bird has not been on in 3 days...I am guessing he is doing family things but I know he will be here sooner or later..at least give him a chance to wake up and rip some presents open. lol


----------



## xapno

Ill join and who knows


----------



## EVGA Overclocker

If its still open count me in. I want a X58 and a 920 with some DDR3 from santa today.


----------



## brown bird

Winner will be announced soon! Sorry been very busy.


----------



## ZTR1760

me 2 pleases


----------



## KingAlkaiser

I want in also please good luck to everyone!


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

who won ? srry did not sseee post stay busy and have a good x-mas and w/e u do


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brown bird*


Winner will be announced soon! Sorry been very busy.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *MyPhoneNumberIs*


who won ? srry did not sseee post stay busy and have a good x-mas and w/e u do


Read.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Whenever you get to it Bro'...........


----------



## halifax1

So.... who's the winner????????


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brown bird* 
Winner will be announced soon! Sorry been very busy.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
Read.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *halifax1* 
So.... who's the winner????????


----------



## sav5716

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 









x2


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 

















right back.

I was simply asking the question since it says "On Christmas Eve", so I was wondering who's the winner.

It really couldn't be too difficult to copy and paste the list and generate a winner..


----------



## JEK3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *halifax1* 







right back.

I was simply asking the question since it says "On Christmas Eve", so I was wondering who's the winner.

It really couldn't be too difficult to copy and paste the list and generate a winner..

Give the bird a break! His system may have crashed, he may have had family issues, he may be stuck with an explosive case of diarrhea, we don't know. There are plenty of reminders here, he will get to it when he can.


----------



## tusku

Or he maybe chose someone and will announce it after he ships the stuff.


----------



## zorpnic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tusku*


Or he maybe chose someone and will announce it after he ships the stuff.










Yeah, because he totally has your address to ship it to you.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zorpnic*


Yeah, because he totally has your address to ship it to you.










Yeah, because it would be totally impossible for him to pm anyone.


----------



## Ike

I love how he is being this generous and a lot of people here don't have the patience to wait for something that is possibly FREE! Please just wait im sure that he will pick one winner and the other couple hundred of us can go back to doing what we do.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ike*


I love how he is being this generous and a lot of people here don't have the patience to wait for something that is possibly FREE! Please just wait im sure that he will pick one winner and the other couple hundred of us can go back to doing what we do.


i concur he is giving something away free, so let him do it on his own time.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*


i concur he is giving something away free, so let him do it on his own time.


Absolutely.


----------



## 21276

not to mention its christmas (well, boxing day, but still) and most people are busy.


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

well i doubt i will win theres like what 100 people







1/100 not good odds but i wnated to say goodjob on winning 60 bucks of stuff







thats why i wanted to know who won and sorry bird for not reading


----------



## Argorn5757

im in argorn5757 i wanted and got video games


----------



## elko

Argorn mate, am pretty sure the event is finished.

..


----------



## brown bird

Sorry guys, I work retail and have been working 14 hour days, I'm trying to get to it tonight so hang in there, gotta do another 14 hours tomorrow.








This freebie is well worth the wait


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brown bird* 
Sorry guys, I work retail and have been working 14 hour days, I'm trying to get to it tonight so hang in there, gotta do another 14 hours tomorrow.








This freebie is well worth the wait









No worries







. I am patiently awaiting the results though







. (crosses fingers)


----------



## Retrospekt

Take your time, we can wait. I would sleep immediately after a 14 hours work day.


----------



## sav5716

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Retrospekt*


Take your time, we can wait. I would sleep immediately after a 14 hours work day.










I would sleep during a 14 hour work day.







Take your time and don't over exhaust yourself.


----------



## melissaxcupcake

yea seriously take your time we'll all be here when you get the time =]


----------



## bobfig

O man retail blows....


----------



## Ike

Quote:



Take your time, we can wait. I would sleep immediately after a 14 hours work day.


alright not intending to steal the thread, but to give some comic relief and to go along with what retro said, I was building an Ashley furniture store and they had moved a lot of the furniture in. It was out of town so we were working hard and long the last day, 22 hours. So about 1 am we were still working and I thought i would sit down for a second. As it turns out i fell right asleep. It took them a while to find me because there was so much furnitureSo I don't blame you have. Good luck with your schedule.


----------



## Mrzev

Take your time man. Dont overwork yourself. merry xmas


----------



## nategr8ns

I know its supposed to be over but...
I'd like to enter.

too bad about the 14hr days







. Get some good rest when it's all over!


----------



## Defiance665

if its possible i would like to enter too, if not, thats ok too, thought i would try... have some rest, and come back when you get the chance


----------



## SmasherBasher

*Lurks quietly on the edge of his seat*


----------



## The Master Chief

I think its funny how newish members are always the ones to say

O can I be in, when the deadline has passed. lol


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Master Chief*


I think its funny how newish members are always the ones to say

O can I be in, when the deadline has passed. lol










I think it's funny how the old guys do it too.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

and the winner is!!

brown bird's unpredicted financial shortcomings


----------



## bobfig

i vote every week we wate he adds $20 worth of stuff
















J/K'n


----------



## AOwpr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


i vote every week we wate he adds $20 worth of stuff
















J/K'n










...
Remember he's giving this away for free.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AOwpr*


...
Remember he's giving this away for free.


i know i was joking


----------



## AOwpr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
i know i was joking

I know... it's just not funny, and slightly disrespectful.

Or maybe I'm just being a grinch. Cheers.


----------



## brown bird

A winner has been chosen! Check first post!


----------



## sav5716

Congrats Unknown, enjoy =]
Thanks for the chance at a great freebie!


----------



## nitrousflash

I dont get it, who won?
nvm... congrats


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Congrats unknownSCL and enjoy...

Chuck D


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unknownSCL* 
Count me in, please!









Winner! Congrats man!


----------



## Swazi88

My guess is this?



















but thats just my guess


----------



## error10

Congrats!

One of these days, I will win something...


----------



## By-Tor

What did he win?


----------



## Swazi88

its a secret isnt it? or is he gonna be told via PM? all i know is he betta share and take pictures to show


----------



## OverclockTheStock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *By-Tor* 
What did he win?

the gift of friendship.


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *By-Tor* 
What did he win?











Read OP.

He won a mysterious package full of hardware goodies.


----------



## Swazi88

hehe







gift of friendship. hmmm not sure about that one.. im sure there's a lot of people coursing


----------



## AOwpr

Congrats to winner, and many thanks again to brown bird.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AOwpr* 
Congrats to winner, and many thanks again to brown bird.









X2! and Happy holidays!


----------



## Hellisforheroes

aw man. i get far too hopeful in these freebie comps..

congrats to the winners anyways.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Grats to winner. I missed out.


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heroin Rob* 
Grats to winner. I missed out.









I had a friend named Heroin Rob...he lived in Bend oregon for a few years...if that's you then that would be a trip! He was from back east somewhere lol


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

gratz to the winner

but this system is kinda flawed no? If I really wanted to, I could have entered myself into the competition by posting multiple times talking about something in general.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

yeah, i think random talk gets regarded as post number too. i shouldve bumped my way to glory


----------



## redsunx

You best be tellin' us what the package holds when you get it!


----------



## brown bird

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


gratz to the winner

but this system is kinda flawed no? If I really wanted to, I could have entered myself into the competition by posting multiple times talking about something in general.


I weeded through the posts and nobody was entered more than once. I haven't heard from the winner yet so we may have another drawing


----------



## Swazi88

hmm another drawing :O oh well i sure hope that guy pms you SOON!







hehe just a lil hint of sarcasm


----------



## -iceblade^

i'd like to know what was in the box, tbh


----------



## Swazi88

its a surprise silly


----------



## Lige

Any update?


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GH0*


Any update?


Read the first post. Post 141 won.


----------



## LaoFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*


Read the first post. Post 141 won.


Read the 669th post. Any updates?


----------



## Lige

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles* 
Read the first post. Post 141 won.

Thank you Mr. Wrong

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LaoFX* 
Read the 669th post. Any updates?

Thank you Mr. Right


----------



## error10

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## [pi]

Re-draw?


----------

